
Royole's bendy-screen FlexPai phone unveiled in China - isp
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46048601
======
isp
There have been rumours that Samsung is working on this "foldable phone" form
factor for wide distribution, the "Galaxy X" (or "Galaxy F"):
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-x-foldable-
smar...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-x-foldable-smartphone-
features-release-date-2018-1)

This start-up (that I'd never heard of) appears to have pipped them to the
post!

